

Invent Your Own Computer Games with Python (Free e-Book) - jbail
http://inventwithpython.com/

======
DrHankPym
This tutorial is great for beginners, but if you have some experience with
Python, you might want to try sjbrown's advance tutorial using Pygame and
Twisted.

<https://github.com/sjbrown/writing_games_tutorial>

------
adennis4
Another source that I found helpful - Python Osmosis
<http://python.sourcequench.org/> \- a video series tutorial with 50 episodes.
I used both Python Osmosis and Python the Hard Way to get started.

------
stevejohnson
Dupe from a year ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011564>

------
joag
I think the book is very good for beginners as the code is just one piece of
python code and not multiple sources projects which will confuse noobs to the
language, this help the newcomers to really grasp the language; I'm following
both this and learn python the hard way by zed shaw which make a great combo
for learning the language.

I'm a newcomer to programming and I've found some errors in the code (or maybe
things that don't work with Python 2.6) and I've get it to work either way,
the only hassle is that I offered the author to provide what I changed in
order for the code to work and I never received an answer.

In any case is a good way to start learning.

------
mkramlich
I make and sell Python games professionally so I'll definitely check this out.
If I had a child that I wanted to expose to programming, getting them
interested in playing and making their own games is definitely how I'd do it.
And I'd definitely start them with Python, since I feel it's both a
simple/easy language to learn, plus, it "scales up" into still being a good
professional tool as well. (A quality which didn't apply to my first language,
Applesoft BASIC, oh so many years ago.)

~~~
YooLi
Can you share a few titles of the games you make? I'd like to see python game.

~~~
atomical
<http://synisma.com/gamedesign.html>

In his profile.

------
wccrawford
I just said on another post that I wished someone did this with more modern
languages like Python or Ruby. I guess someone did, and someone heard me!

~~~
jbail
To add to the free Python book fest, Learn Python the Hard Way
<http://learnpythonthehardway.com> is excellent for beginners. If you do know
how to program, Dive Into Python <http://diveintopython.org> is also
excellent.

They're both free.

I've been programming for awhile, but I read both books and took useful things
away from both of them.

~~~
icey
Just keep in mind that Dive Into Python hasn't been significantly updated
since 2004.

~~~
jbail
I've been trying nearly all the code samples and haven't run into any issues
yet. I'm using version 2.7 of Python though. Haven't upgraded to 3.1 yet.

------
wnoise
The choice of the word "Invent" bothers me here for some reason. In writing a
computer program, you might end up inventing a technique or data structure,
but the program itself doesn't seem to be an invention. I suppose the game
rules themselves might count as an invention, but that also feels somewhat
odd.

~~~
techbio
A game is a fantastic invention, literally creates a kind of world. Aiming at
young people, the attractiveness of a system to perform this miracle warrants
the title.

In reality, invention responds to a need and cannot be generally prescribed.
Generate all numbers from 8 to infinity and there you have a representation of
of all possible games. Playing them is another matter--so giving some impetus
to God's own prototypes seems fitting.

~~~
eru
Yes. Though the usual word for new games tends to be `create' rather than
invent. I don't believe there's more than a linguistic significance to the
choice here.

(Though you can `invent' new game mechanisms.)

------
JeanPierre
Perfect timing. I was looking through books for my younger brother, who wants
to be a game developer, and this will serve well as a Christmas gift.

Seeing as this book's dimension isn't ISO 216-standard and I want to support
the local printers, what dimension would be the best to print it in?

------
nowarninglabel
Just got this for my younger brother in September. Good book, though like with
most younger brothers it still requires prodding to get him into it.

